# Texas coastal satellite



## BarrowAg (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok. So I see a ton about Florida high res satellite images overlay for GPS units, but don’t see much if anything on Texas, specifically the middle coast. Anyone have any advice on where to find good images that include all the backcountry?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

This and a good logbook?








Port O'Connor · Texas 77982


Texas 77982




www.google.com


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the Navionics platinum plus chip in my lowrance 7TI the imagery is great I fish a lot of marsh in the Sabine area and it is very good quality they were running a deal if you buy the chip and send a competition map back you would get a rebate. Hodges marine has the best price no tax or shipping it is the 635p+ I believe.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Contact Simmons Custom Rigging out of Kemah. They sell a satellite overlay chip and it's legit. My buddy just got one and I'm seriously thinking about replacing my (almost new) Navionics with it.


----------



## popsfly167 (Jul 11, 2019)

@TX_Brad excuse my ignorance, but what would you use the overlay chip in if you ditch your Navionics?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Chart plotter, the navionics is a chip with bathemetric data as well as imagery (raster data) that you use in a plotter (Simrad, lowrance etc.)


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

TX_Brad said:


> Contact Simmons Custom Rigging out of Kemah. They sell a satellite overlay chip and it's legit. My buddy just got one and I'm seriously thinking about replacing my (almost new) Navionics with it.


How is it better than the Navionics satellite overlay?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

popsfly167 said:


> @TX_Brad excuse my ignorance, but what would you use the overlay chip in if you ditch your Navionics?


Assuming you mean which unit I have? I’ve got the 9” Simrad NSS EVO3


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> How is it better than the Navionics satellite overlay?


I’ll take some pictures this weekend of my set up and his, both on same unit to show the difference. They took a combination of high res images and pieced them together.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

TX_Brad said:


> I’ll take some pictures this weekend of my set up and his, both on same unit to show the difference. They took a combination of high res images and pieced them together.


How often do they update the tiles? What is the fee to load new ones if so?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> How often do they update the tiles? What is the fee to load new ones if so?


I’m not 100% certain but I think that’s the downside to it(limited updates). I’ll get more details and report back.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

After this last hurricane there are a ton of new sand bars and lots of debris has moved here on the middle coast. Unless you have satellite images that were made last week these fancy chips are just showing clear images of outdated structure. I use the Navionics chip to know where the main cuts and creeks are and keep my head on a swivel while running around and mark obstructions. Once you run around an area your tracks are better reference than any year old satellite imagery. Just my two cents.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> After this last hurricane there are a ton of new sand bars and lots of debris has moved here on the middle coast. Unless you have satellite images that were made last week these fancy chips are just showing clear images of outdated structure. I use the Navionics chip to know where the main cuts and creeks are and keep my head on a swivel while running around and mark obstructions. Once you run around an area your tracks are better reference than any year old satellite imagery. Just my two cents.


No doubt, no substitute for good eye wear and attentiveness. I use it as a supplement as well. I would be interested if you could pay for update tiles.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> No doubt, no substitute for good eye wear and attentiveness. I use it as a supplement as well. I would be interested if you could pay for update tiles.


I don’t think so. Here’s Sunday Pass before this last hurricane. Now it’s completely sanded in and the opening to Fish Pond is too. You won’t see this on any map card.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea it’s not cheap to produce and mosaic satellite imagery tiled data for consumption. 

I can attest for fish pond entrance 🤣 ask me how I know and it wasn’t imagery


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> I can attest for fish pond entrance 🤣 ask me how I know and it wasn’t imagery


A friend told me to try back there, he didn't mention to me it was a damn sandbar. We managed to make it in, but we had to pole/walk it out. His FS18 with a 20hp Jet vs my Fury with a 90...a little bit of a difference.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TX_Brad said:


> A friend told me to try back there, he didn't mention to me it was a damn sandbar. We managed to make it in, but we had to pole/walk it out. His FS18 with a 20hp Jet vs my Fury with a 90...a little bit of a difference.


You aren’t making it now unless you’re on a hovercraft or a Chittum...bwahaha


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

We ran out Sunday pass offshore about A month after Harvey when it opened up in my bay boat. Bit different now


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> We ran out Sunday pass offshore about A month after Harvey when it opened up in my bay boat. Bit different now


I was just there a few days ago. It’s a totally different area now.


----------



## popsfly167 (Jul 11, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> Assuming you mean which unit I have? I’ve got the 9” Simrad NSS EVO3


No, you answered my question. I thought, or didn't THINK, that navionics was the unit not the data source.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Crazy how fast even a small storm can change the game


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Crazy how fast even a small storm can change the game


You should see the changes I’ve noticed just after they dredge areas of the ICW and jetties. It changes the whole bay system for ten miles. Sand bars and guts move around substantially and it even effects tide in many areas.


----------

